# errore di stampa con stampante HP F380

## tornadomig

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> gentuxdualcore ~ # tail /var/log/cups/error_log
> 
> D [14/Mar/2012:09:50:58 +0000] [Job 12] renderer exited with status 127
> ...

 

ciao a tutti!

necessito della vostra esperienza. la stampante si rifiuta di fare quello che dovrebbe fare, cioè stampare. mi restituisce questo log. come potrei risolvere la cosa?

grazie del supporto e della pazienza

----------

## djinnZ

Immagino che prima funzionava... Forse l'avrai già fatto ma

```
revdep-rebuild
```

```
emerge -1 foomatic-filters
```

oppure

```
for n in `ls /var/db/pkg/net-print` ; do emerge -1 =net-print/$n ; done
```

sono d'aiuto?

Provare a riselezionare la stampante?

A naso dovrebbe essere un problema con hplip. Lo hai installato vero?  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## tornadomig

```

gentuxdualcore ~ # tail /var/log/cups/error_log

D [14/Mar/2012:17:42:14 +0000] [Job 17] Possible error on renderer command line or PostScript error. Check options.kid3 exited with status 3

D [14/Mar/2012:17:42:14 +0000] [Job 17] Process is dying with "Error closing renderer

D [14/Mar/2012:17:42:14 +0000] [Job 17] ", exit stat 3

D [14/Mar/2012:17:42:14 +0000] [Job 17] Cleaning up...

D [14/Mar/2012:17:42:14 +0000] [Job 17] Backend returned status 1 (failed)

D [14/Mar/2012:17:42:14 +0000] [Job 17] Printer stopped due to backend errors; please consult the error_log file for details.

D [14/Mar/2012:17:42:14 +0000] [Job 17] End of messages

D [14/Mar/2012:17:42:14 +0000] [Job 17] printer-state=5(stopped)

D [14/Mar/2012:17:42:14 +0000] [Job 17] printer-state-message="/usr/libexec/cups/backend/hp failed"

D [14/Mar/2012:17:42:14 +0000] [Job 17] printer-state-reasons=paused

```

grazie djinnZ dell'aiuto. in effetti la cosa è strana...dato revdep-rebuild e in effetti mi ha trovato un fottio di dipendenze rotte e mi ci è voluto un pò di tempo. ho dato i tuoi comandi e la risposta è il log che ho riportato. hplip era già installato, ho pure reimpostato la stampante dopo averla cancellata. non è un problema di stampante perché ricollegandola ad un altro pc che ho con su la slackware, mi stampa tutto. boh...avresti qualche altro sapiente suggerimento o consiglio?

a presto!

----------

## bi-andrea

cups lo hai installato, però è attivo il suo demone?

se digiti 

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/init.d/cusp

 

dovresti stampare, potresti magari vedere se vede i driver usando un browser web digitanto nell'indirizzo

 *Quote:*   

> http://hostname:631

 

dev navigarci un pò, fino a quando vedi se ti legge il driver per la stampante

----------

## djinnZ

Non ti posso seguire ma probabilmente le dipendenze in malora vengono dall'aggiornamento a libtiff 4 o da qualche pasticcio con udev o dbus (hplip si appoggia a loro).

Vedi quali sono le dipendenze di hplip (dovrebbe essere direttamente lui a crashare) e ghostscript. Potrebbe anche essere un problema di ppd, al momento stai usando la copia in cache di quello vecchio (non ho hplip quindi non so se qualcosa è stato aggiornato) quindi l'unica via è riselezionare la stampante se non sai come sostituirlo direttamente.

Lo so che è irritante dover girare per menu a reinstallare ma cups è pay&prey

----------

